# Carter Evolution



## The Fever (Feb 15, 2017)

I am facing TP issues and want to get away from a trigger release. I really like what I am seeing about the Carter Evolution. Any feedback? Also, anyone use this for hunting?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 15, 2017)

I wasn't a fan of the Evolution, to me the tension required to activate it varied significantly.

For a tension style release I would look at the Stan Element....

As for hunting....no way no how for me.....I want some control of when I am releasing the arrow while hunting.


----------



## Hunter922 (Feb 15, 2017)

Shot the Carter and it wasn't for me. I use the Stan Shootoff thumb release for hunting. Scott tension for 3D.


----------



## fountain (Feb 15, 2017)

Hunter922 said:


> Shot the Carter and it wasn't for me. I use the Stan Shootoff humb release for hunting. Scott tension for 3D.




I don't want to come off as rude, but you're looking to bandaid your troubles.  You need to try and beat it.  A release could help, but it will usually creep back in some form or another.  A tension/hinge style release could help you greatly.  Try and learn to shoot a hinge.  You can still punch those too, though.

I went through this many years ago and what cured me was a golden key answer relaese.  They are pretty hard to fund these days, but surely there are other "no-punch" releases out there.  

Shooting closer distances and not worrying about accuracy, more so focusing on shot execution, is paramount right now.  There are ready several ways to do this.  
1.  A pure squeeze with finger.  Simply get to anchor, fight the urge to aim/shoot, and slowly, close your index finger on the trigger.  
2.  Push/pull the shot by pretending you're trying to put your elbow in your back pocket, all the while keeping your bow hand pushing towards the target.  You will need enough tension on the trigger so that you don't make it go before you're into the shot routine. 
3.  This isn't a permanent deal, but have someone else shoot for you.  By saying this is mean have someone else fire the shot while you hold on target.  This will give you the true feel of a surprise shot.  They will not tell you when they are firing the release and it will make you focus on your aim and you get to feel a true surprise shot.  This helped me some as well

This isn't going to be an overnight process and don't expect to be.  You can go to a hinge and likely do well, but I'm not too keen on hunting with one.  I have, but it's not for me.  There will be a time where a hinge could hinder you hunting.  That's when you're going to want to go back to you're index release and t.p. will come right back on you if you're not careful.  This off-season is a great time to get out theearly and beat it.  I'd look for a no punch type release that may could help.

Hope you find something to help ya out


----------



## pasinthrough (Feb 15, 2017)

TruFire has a no punch release due out soon.  It's the Panic-X.  Sells for about $150.


----------



## The Fever (Feb 15, 2017)

fountain said:


> I don't want to come off as rude, but you're looking to bandaid your troubles.  You need to try and beat it.  A release could help, but it will usually creep back in some form or another.  A tension/hinge style release could help you greatly.  Try and learn to shoot a hinge.  You can still punch those too, though.
> 
> I went through this many years ago and what cured me was a golden key answer relaese.  They are pretty hard to fund these days, but surely there are other "no-punch" releases out there.
> 
> ...



That's a whole heaping pile of feedback. Much to consider. Thanks!


----------



## The Fever (Feb 15, 2017)

pasinthrough said:


> TruFire has a no punch release due out soon.  It's the Panic-X.  Sells for about $150.



I JUST saw that in an ad. I will go take a look. Thanks!


----------



## Hunter922 (Feb 15, 2017)

Almost every archer I know has had some form of TP. One thing that helped me calm it down and I still do today is drawing the bow, anchor, settle on the target and hold for 4-5 seconds then let down. I do it a few times almost every time I practice. More or less telling my mind that I'm in control of when the shot happens.


----------



## tescobedo (Feb 15, 2017)

I've used it to hunt with and my 11 yr old son currently shoots and hunts with the Evolution. The release is easy to set up and adjust. Good luck as you work through target panic.


----------



## devils12 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hunter922 said:


> Almost every archer I know has had some form of TP. One thing that helped me calm it down and I still do today is drawing the bow, anchor, settle on the target and hold for 4-5 seconds then let down. I do it a few times almost every time I practice. More or less telling my mind that I'm in control of when the shot happens.



This helped my son a lot! Easy and cheap way to overcome with present release. Good luck!


----------



## oppthepop (Feb 16, 2017)

It's a tough thing to overcome, I can say for myself. Shooting close (ten yards) with LOTS of arrows helps but I also heard that if you take your bow every night and while you are watching Fox News or TOC, draw and hold the empty bow time after time after time makes it easier to overcome TP.


----------



## hmaadd (Feb 16, 2017)

Any back tension release will help.  I shoot a carter only.  You can still punch a back tension release but it will make you slow down and eventually help to work thru your problems.


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 16, 2017)

I shoot/hunt with an Evolution+ that I bought from Alligood on AT back 7 or 8 years ago. TP is something I haven't been able to kick with a wrist strap release, a few shots are fine but any significant amount and it starts creeping back in.  The Evo keep me honest and shooting straight


----------



## The Fever (Feb 16, 2017)

J Gilbert said:


> I shoot/hunt with an Evolution+ that I bought from Alligood on AT back 7 or 8 years ago. TP is something I haven't been able to kick with a wrist strap release, a few shots are fine but any significant amount and it starts creeping back in.  The Evo keep me honest and shooting straight



Even hunting?

Right now I have narrowed it down to the backspin or the evolution.


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 16, 2017)

John Dudley's son and wife both hunt with the Evolution.  He told me it was the only way he could make them hold on game for an extended period of time and pull through the shot.  You should message him and get his input on why he chose that one(other than the fact he shoots Carter releases).  

I personally wouldn't want to hunt with one, but whatever works for you is always the best solution.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 16, 2017)

Like others have said, start working on the issue of controlling your TP.  

I've never had TP.  I have friends that battle it though.  I always concentrate on where I want to hit.  Deeply concentrate.

I shoot both a compound and traditional archery.  It seems like a one way street with compound shooters or Trad shooters.  But...  I'm a true "Hybrid".  I enjoy both equally.

When I shoot my compound, I always concentrate on my pin settling on what I'm aiming at.  I never even think about touching the trigger on my release.  My entire focus is on what I'm wanting to shoot.  When I see my pin firmly planted on what I'm aiming at, I move my finger to the trigger.  And the shot is always a bit of a surprise.  I never think about actually hitting the trigger.  My mind is zoned in on the target fully.

Same concept when I shoot my traditional bows.  I am fully zoned in on my target.  Before I start to apply pressure to the string, I'm zoned in on my target.  When I pull back and feel my fingers hit the corner of my mouth, I release.  It's always a bit of a surprise.  I'm never thinking about when I should release.  I'm always focused on my target.

It even boils down to the same thing when I'm shooting a rifle.  When the rifle goes off, it surprises me.  My focus is on my target 120%, all the time.

Try to put all of your energy, concentration, focus, whatever you want to call it, into your target.  Don't think about pulling the string back and hitting the trigger on your release.......

Focus on that spot and keep it all right there until the arrow hits that spot.


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 16, 2017)

Target panic can mean different things too.  What exactly are you experiencing and maybe you can try some drills to overcome it?


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 17, 2017)

I've used the 4 finger Evolution for years on all my target shooting and hunting but I do switch to a Sweet Spot two 4 finger for target shooting at times.   
At one time, I had TP bad. You just have to work through it. Nothings a sure fire cure. I can't shoot a trigger anymore but I have been looking at Trufires new release. 
You can find a used Evolution on ArcheryTalk. It gave me the closest thing to a cure I've had.


----------



## The Fever (Feb 17, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> Target panic can mean different things too.  What exactly are you experiencing and maybe you can try some drills to overcome it?



When I am holding the pin on the target I feel the need to slam the trigger once the pin covers where I am aiming. Odd thing, if I shoot on a 3 D target, I don't have this issue. I can stack arrows to the point of breaking them where I want. Once you place a dot on the target I get unnerved.


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 17, 2017)

The Fever said:


> Even hunting?
> 
> Right now I have narrowed it down to the backspin or the evolution.



Yep, I probably haven't taken over 100 shots with a wrist strap release in the last 5 years.  My problem is holding about a foot low, and it feels like I can't move the pin on target at all. The first few shots with a wrist strap are fine, but it goes bad pretty quickly.

With the Evo, I don't have this issue- I bury the pin on what I want to hit and the arrow follows.

My only complaint is that I wish the Evo was a completely closed jaw where I could hang it on my loop and not worry. I ended up making a wrist strap for it out of 550 cord so that I don't drop it from the stand- it works, but isn't a perfect solution.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 17, 2017)

J Gilbert said:


> Yep, I probably haven't taken over 100 shots with a wrist strap release in the last 5 years.  My problem is holding about a foot low, and it feels like I can't move the pin on target at all. The first few shots with a wrist strap are fine, but it goes bad pretty quickly.
> 
> With the Evo, I don't have this issue- I bury the pin on what I want to hit and the arrow follows.
> 
> My only complaint is that I wish the Evo was a completely closed jaw where I could hang it on my loop and not worry. I ended up making a wrist strap for it out of 550 cord so that I don't drop it from the stand- it works, but isn't a perfect solution.



Thats the same symptom of panic I had. I also used the wrist strap and string method for hunting. I used my Trufire velcro wrist strap and some loop rope. I just took the release off. Works great. I'm using it in my avatar.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 17, 2017)

The Revolution in another tension release to look at. I like the fit better than the Evolution.


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 17, 2017)

The Fever said:


> When I am holding the pin on the target I feel the need to slam the trigger once the pin covers where I am aiming. Odd thing, if I shoot on a 3 D target, I don't have this issue. I can stack arrows to the point of breaking them where I want. Once you place a dot on the target I get unnerved.



I personally don't shoot many dot targets any longer.  If I'm sighting in my bow, I actually use a paper plate with no dots on it.  It allows me to not to have to cover a dot, and I'm able to keep it in the middle of the plate much easier and also see the plate better. 

I also like the plate because if I actually squeeze off a shot, and I know my pin was say low, right when it goes off....and the arrow hits there, then I'm happy with that shot.  Give it a try.  It will be like shooting 3d targets for you since you don't really have a small aiming dot to subconsciously sabotage you!


----------



## The Fever (Feb 20, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> I personally don't shoot many dot targets any longer.  If I'm sighting in my bow, I actually use a paper plate with no dots on it.  It allows me to not to have to cover a dot, and I'm able to keep it in the middle of the plate much easier and also see the plate better.
> 
> I also like the plate because if I actually squeeze off a shot, and I know my pin was say low, right when it goes off....and the arrow hits there, then I'm happy with that shot.  Give it a try.  It will be like shooting 3d targets for you since you don't really have a small aiming dot to subconsciously sabotage you!



I did this a fair amount yesterday and it helped a great deal. I may be forced to buy a new 3 d target now...


----------



## bukhuntr (Feb 23, 2017)

I like the evolution but it changed my anchor point from the stan shootoff I use.  I want to switch to 100% evolution this year so I am moving my peep and gonna put all my other releases in the gun safe.  The only situation in hunting where I can see it being a problem is moving game or very quick shots.  I have mine adjusted down to where it doesn't take very much to break the shot.  Believe it or not, I have actually punched the evolution at times so I will be buying a second one so I can set it on stiffer tension and swap between the two. Good luck!


----------



## The Fever (Feb 24, 2017)

bukhuntr said:


> I like the evolution but it changed my anchor point from the stan shootoff I use.  I want to switch to 100% evolution this year so I am moving my peep and gonna put all my other releases in the gun safe.  The only situation in hunting where I can see it being a problem is moving game or very quick shots.  I have mine adjusted down to where it doesn't take very much to break the shot.  Believe it or not, I have actually punched the evolution at times so I will be buying a second one so I can set it on stiffer tension and swap between the two. Good luck!



I've thought about doing this with a hunting thumb release. Never practicing for too long with either. Constantly switching but using the same technique.


----------

